# Mẹo bảo quản nệm cao su thiên nhiên



## Langkietnhi (12/4/19)

*Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Như Thế Nào?* Đây chắc hẵn là câu hỏi mà nhiều người dùng nệm cao su đều quan tâm. Bởi một chiếc nệm được bảo quản đúng cách sẽ sử dụng được bền bỉ hơn, sạch sẽ và mang lại không gian nghỉ ngơi thoáng đãng sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng. Hôm nay Thegioinem.com sẽ cung cấp cho các bạn một vài mẹo nhặt nhỏ nhỏ để  Bảo Quản Chiếc Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên của gia đình mình thật tốt nhé!!








Mẹo Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên​

*Mẹo Bảo Quản Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên*

*Sử dụng nệm đúng cách:*

Nên sử dụng phần mặt nệm cao su có lỗ thông hơi nhỏ hơn sẽ được đặt ở bên trên để tạo bề mặt tiếp xúc lớn, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt hơn.
Nệm cần được bọc trong áo nệm có kích thước và chất liệu phù hợp.Nên thường xuyên giũ bụi trên nệm và trải thêm drap để bảo vệ nệm và mang đến môi trường nghỉ ngơi trong lành.
Sử dụng giường có kích thước phù hợp với nệm. Bề mặt đặt nệm cần bằng phẳng, đảm bảo nệm được đặt gọn trong khung giường, không để nệm dư ra ngoài hoặc bị dồn nén trong khung.

_*Cách xử lý khi nệm bị thấm nước:*_

Dùng khăn khô để lên chỗ nệm bị ướt và dùng tay ấn đè xuống để hút, thấm nước vào khăn (trường hợp nệm bị ướt nhiều, có thể làm bằng cách trên nhiều lần với các khăn khô), cho đến khi nệm được tương đối khô ráo. Sau đó, có thể rắc thêm một ít phấn rôm (phấn dùng cho em bé) để có mùi thơm dễ chịu.
Trong thời gian không dùng nệm, bạn nên tháo tấm drap phủ trải giường ra cho thoáng, bay hơi tự nhiên, không khí được lưu thông tối đa

_*Những điều tránh:*_

Phơi nệm ngoài nắng hay để ánh nắng mặt trời chiếu lên nệm.
Đặt nệm gần hoặc tiếp xúc với các nguồn nhiệt, thiết bị tỏa nhiệt.
Nếu nệm bị ướt với diện tích nhỏ có thể dùng khăn sạch để lau khô. Sau đó, dùng quạt để làm khô.
Dùng ngoại lực lớn hơn 1kg/cm2 tác dụng lên nệm.
Đặt trên nệm các vật nặng khác ngoài các vật dụng phục vụ cho giấc ngủ (như chăn, drap, gối)

_*Lời khuyên:*_

Trong quá trình sử dụng nệm cao su thiên nhiên bạn nên xoay nệm để đảm bảo độ bề cũng như kéo dài tuổi thọ của nệm cao su nhé. Thời gian được khuyên xoay nệm là khoảng 6-12 tháng/ lần. Lưu ý: nệm cao su thiên nhiên có trọng lượng khá nặng và không có hình dạng cố định như nệm lò xo nên khi xoay trở bạn phải cẩn thận, cần 1 vài người hỗ trợ để tránh các tác động khi dịch chuyển nệm làm hư hỏng, rách nệm nhé!!





*Thegioinem.com*​


----------

